# Fish Tech any good?



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I keep hearing good things about fish tech in Salt Lake? Is it a good place to shop? Someone at sportsmans told me they have a different kind of Luckycrafts.. Any help?


----------



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

I love fish tech they have alot of fishing things there that is wear I buy alot of my stuff but it might have a littel higher prices on some of stuff


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Fish tech is cool. Go check them out at least. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Fish Tech is awesome!! Might be just a bit spendier than s.w. but I don't mind. The guys that work there are great, and will answer all of your questions guaranteed. Also enjoy spending my cash in smaller local shops like fish tech. I live rather close and work in the area, so if you do go there and see firemen in there browsing come say hi, pretty sure it will be me.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

My take on Fish Tech:

Selection of fly tying stuff is *much* better than s.w. or Cabelas.

Staff is *much* more helpful and knowledgeable than s.w or Cabelas.

Prices are a little higher than s.w., similar to Cabelas.

I buy a lot of my stuff there because I like the shop and the employees. They are also one of the only places that sells Simms waders around here.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I wandered in that store once and couldn't believe how helpfull the staff was. They definitely knew their stuff! I haven't been back there just because I never take that route, but I am apt to go back one of these days!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Another plug for Fish Tech:
The good folks there have donated countless fishing tackle to support youth fishing in Utah.

They have also teamed up with many of their suppliers to get donations for Fly Fishing and Fly Tying classes at many community centers and schools.

These guys are great and deserve your patronage.
Stop in and check them out!


----------



## Bassrods (Jan 14, 2008)

They have great coffee as well...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bassrods said:


> They have great *coffee *as well...


Coffee ? 

I'll be there !! :mrgreen: .......Where is Fish Tech ? Something weird 6000 So. Highland Drive ?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeez .45.............Maybe you can get them to buy you breakfast too.......... :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Jeez .45.............Maybe you can get them to buy you breakfast too.......... :lol:


Al Hansen in the _Fishing Forum?? :shock: _.....Once, I saw *PRO* in here too !! That _also_ was a surprise !! :shock: :shock:

I only let you buy me breakfast Al.....btw..is it time for breakfast yet ? I'm hungry ...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Soon my friend, very soon. :mrgreen:


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

.45 said:


> Bassrods said:
> 
> 
> > They have great *coffee *as well...
> ...


Just take the 2000 E exit off of I215 and turn north onto highland drive. It's in the shopping complex on the east side of highland drive at the 3rd light.

I am there about once a week, bad thing for me I can drive right past it on my way home from work... that's a good thing 

I have said it before. Their customer service is top notch, whether you fly fish or throw worms. You will find someone who is an expert to help you out. I love their selection of product as well. I also go there because I can get the hard to find things. Check it out and find out for yourself.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Fish tech is my Favorite tackle shop in the valley. I would rather buy from and support my local shops, than, SW or cabelas. 
Its a great shop and they have a good selection of everything, just a lil bit more pricey. the staff is great too, ecxept for some young kid, he was not too knowledgable about the flies. maybe he was new, I dont know. he never heard of a Zonker.
Go in and ask for Byron, he wont let you down.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I actually know where Fish Tech is....last time I tried to go there, there was a parade going on and we had to park a block or two south of there. Ooops, that was a mistake. Couldn't walk by the bar without having a couple of drinks.... *\-\* *\-\* 

I don't think those Fish Tech guys like me very well..... :mrgreen:


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

.45 said:


> I actually know where Fish Tech is....last time I tried to go there, there was a parade going on and we had to park a block or two south of there. Ooops, that was a mistake. Couldn't walk by the bar without having a couple of drinks.... *\-\* *\-\*
> 
> *I don't think those Fish Tech guys like me very well.*.... :mrgreen:


So you are that guy they keep talking about... :wink:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

45 Bottles of Beer on the Wall said:


> I don't think those Fish Tech guys like me very well.....


Awww, now that's just not true.

You're limiting the statement to just the Fish Tech guys. *-band-*


----------



## orvis1.2 (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh Snap! .45 got burned by threshershark! :rotfl:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Well thank you for the good info!! I went in there on Friday and was helped better than anywhere I've been! For as small as it looks they sure do have a ton of stuff. Little out of the way for me but a worth a trip every once in a while. I found some new luckycraft colors and I have a pair of Smiths on hold for Monday! They were like 35% off... Thanks again.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Well thank you for the good info!! I went in there on Friday and was helped better than anywhere I've been! For as small as it looks they sure do have a ton of stuff. Little out of the way for me but a worth a trip every once in a while. I found some new luckycraft colors and I have a pair of Smiths on hold for Monday! They were like 35% off... Thanks again.


Glad you enjoyed it, no surprise that they took care of you. Love that place!


----------



## rockymtn_views (Oct 5, 2007)

I am glad to see this post as I drive by Fish Tech pretty much every day to get my daughter from school (she attends challenger). I have been tempted to stop in and see what it is all about, from the road they appeared to be just an outfitter. Looks like I will be stopping in there soon.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

I prefer Fish Tech over cabelas and sportsmans..I guess because I only fish. I have no need for hunting gear or stuff like that. There was a shop called Anglers Inn that has since gone away. Fish Tech has that same feel of Anglers Inn.


----------

